# Belle



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sure was pretty.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was a pretty little mare, and I'm sure she thanked you for everything you did for her. RIP Belle


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Belle


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

So sorry!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*belle*

hiya im sorry for the loss of belle and you done every thing in your power to make her comftable in the last years of her life.
you looked after her well and you did every thing right.
belle had a good home in her last years and i think she knew that even though her time had come she had somewere to finaly rest.
although she wanted to stay and you wanted her to but its hard to let go and if you helped her it was for the best for belle.
she was a beautiful pony she will be in your hart and mind forever.
and as long as the horse forum is here belle like all the horses ponys and mules and donkeys in this forum will be remberd forever.
rest in peace belle.


----------

